# Poor trading value for Banff Rocky Mountain Resort



## Pita (Jan 12, 2015)

Does anyone know why the value of Banff Rocky Mountain Resort's RCI trading points dropped from a max of 25 to 21 for a two BR unit ?  I'm talking about a week during the Aug. long weekend....definitely in the high season.  I believe that all the units have also been renovated.
Would you believe that even as we speak, the value given to Sunchaser Villas in Fairmont is much higher!  Seems like there might still be value in Fairmont?


----------



## ValHam (Mar 9, 2015)

I stayed there last summer - good location - nice condo - I think it is nicer than Fairmont.


----------



## torontobuyer (Mar 9, 2015)

Pita said:


> Does anyone know why the value of Banff Rocky Mountain Resort's RCI trading points dropped from a max of 25 to 21 for a two BR unit ?  I'm talking about a week during the Aug. long weekend....definitely in the high season.  I believe that all the units have also been renovated.
> Would you believe that even as we speak, the value given to Sunchaser Villas in Fairmont is much higher!  Seems like there might still be value in Fairmont?



Because all points systems can make up the rules as they go along. That's why I have no interest in any point system. Extra costs and fees, and on top of that, gotta learn all kinds of tricks to get what you want. Maybe when money isn't a concern, and I need something to do when I retire. Yet, I will still be at the mercy of the points systems rules that change usually to their benefit. The only thing keeping them in check is they need participation. But their advantage is a somewhat captive audience.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 9, 2015)

There is no long weekend in Aug this year.  That may be the problem.  Labor Day weekend falls entirely in sept this year.


----------



## am1 (Mar 9, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> There is no long weekend in Aug this year.  That may be the problem.  Labor Day weekend falls entirely in sept this year.



Google is your friend.  Civic holiday or by another name depending where, first Monday in August.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 9, 2015)

am1 said:


> Google is your friend.  Civic holiday or by another name depending where, first Monday in August.



My mistake but because of it I learned something new. 

http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/canada/civic-provincial-day

 Is this a big travel week for those north of our border, any more so than other summer weeks?


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 9, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> Is this a big travel week for those north of our border, any more so than other summer weeks?



I would say so.  The July holiday week is just a touch too close to the end of the school year.  With the fact that you're in the mountains, you can still get the occasional weather squawl in late June.  The August holiday is right in the middle of summer holidays with great weather.  Lots of families plan holidays before/after that August break


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 9, 2015)

Having had a summer place for many years my observation is the last 2 weeks of July and the first week of August are our busiest holiday weeks in Canada. Kids go to school up till the end of June (unless out early because of exams) and generally go back right after Labor Day. Of course there are some schools that go in early etc but I am speaking for the major public schools.

Joan


----------



## am1 (Mar 10, 2015)

A long weekend in the middle of the summer makes perfect sense.  More of a laid back holiday then the other two as there is not much going on compared to Canada Day and school is not the next day like Labour Day.


----------

